# SW FL, tomorrow (7/23)



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Anyone up for some riding tomorrow afternoon/evening? We're thinking of hitting up c&b or 82, maybe someplace else reasonably close if anyone has a good spot??? Doesn't seem to be much actual mud at either currently, mostly just water and trails.

Not sure yet what the weather is gonna do, supposed to rain but what summer day in FL isn't supposed to rain? - lol

Hit me up on here before 4pm today or call/txt 239-two two nine-2732. 

- Jp


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Good ride Sat evening out of 82. 7 bikes in our group, many others out there as well. I twisted off the intermediate driveshaft, then a couple hours later twisted off one of my new rear axle bars. Had a great time though, pitbullmike should have some good video of at least one play area where I ended up eating the ds.


----------

